# Cameras



## HDman (Jan 27, 2009)

I had a question if anyone had used the new Cabelas underwater camera, with the panning camera. Just curious I was looking at buying one.


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Oct 8, 2008)

i know a guy who has one and loves it


----------



## HDman (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm glad to hear that I had heard of some of the pods leaking, and ruining the camera


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Oct 8, 2008)

that was the problem with the marcum 460 and 560...which is what the cabelas camera is...but nature vision bought marcum and fixed the leaking problem (because the 4x4 aqua vu's in the past have had leak problems as well) and simplified the camera so i doesnt have all the bells and whistles that the 460 and 560 had which made them $450-$550 and cut a deal with cabelas


----------

